# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Tinc Tadpole Question

## JBear

I have a Tinc tad that is very close to leaving water. The first 3 had all 4 limbs at this point, and this one seems like he is having...."trouble(?)" getting the the front limbs out. It looks like he is carrying a box and both shoulders! I have attached 2 pics as an attempted reference, but he doesn't enjoy the flash of the camera at all. That is why there is a lot of debris in the water column. Is this normal for him to not have popped them by now?

Thanks!

JBear

----------


## wesleybrouwer

He looks fine to me. 
Just a little more patients and he will be just fine  :Wink:  
Not all tads develop in the same rate.

----------


## poison beauties

Yes give it time. Atleast the tads is showing evidenceof both front arms, otherwise then yeah Id think something may be wrong. Ive had tincs over the years morph anywhere from 8 weeks to 4 months or more and all healthy. A change n diet, water temps and conditions all play a role in how fast a tad morphs. The longer morph times tend to produce larger healthier froglets,

Michael

----------

John

----------


## JBear

I feel much better! I was afraid this is an early sign of SLS, or something! Thanks!!!

JBear

----------


## JimO

It looks like the water is a bit too deep.  When my tads get ready to pop out their front legs, I usually keep the water level to about an inch at most and have plenty of places for them to climb out.  But, I agree that the legs don't look abnormal at this point.

----------


## JBear

Jim, you are right... The first 3 that metamorphed were still in a 10 gal communal rearing tank with about 1.5" of water. My plan was to lower the water(substantially) when the front limbs "pop", but perhaps it would be best to lower it now? I was going to put a small, smooth, natural river rock in as an emerging point. The surface of the water is covered by duckweed, should I remove it, or is there no difference with or without?

Thanks for all the advice!

JBear

----------


## John Clare

Provided it is shallow enough, the froglet should be able to crawl straight up the sides, duckweed or no duckweed.  I understand your concern about the front legs emerging.  Frankly, you may have grounds to worry - there's almost no way to know if it has SLS until the legs emerge.  Fingers crossed for you though.

----------


## JBear

John, I appreciate your input! I think I am going to lower the water to about an inch, and place a wedge under one side. He is taking in air gulps anyway, I guess the need for water, other than to keep him moist, is not as great as before. Thanks for the help! 

JBear

----------


## Woodsman

Hi Jbear,

I transfer my tinc tads at this point to morphing tanks that have sphagnum moss that they can climb out on. If they stay in the deli cups with  nothing to climb out on, they can drown in the water.

Good luck with them, Richard.

----------


## JimO

JBear, how's that last tad doing?

----------


## JBear

> JBear, how's that last tad doing?


Jim-

He has all 4 limbs now, however the front limbs are very thin, and almost positively SLS. I am giving him the chance to morph out before I act hastily. I will attempt some pics, maybe a second opinion may be in order. Thanks for asking!

JBear

----------

